# Good reseller Sky3DS



## MrZurkon (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a good Sky3DS reseller,with secured payment (Paypal ...) who deliver in France.I found this one ( http://www.jvmonde.com/3ds-flashcard/660-sky3ds-pour-lire-des-jeux-3ds-sur-900-20.html ) but they don't take paypal and the website for payment by credit card doesn't seems secured.

Thank you in advance for your help. (And i'm sorry for my english and if there is already a thread about resellers D: )
___

Bonjour les francophones,

Je cherche une revendeur de Sky3DS de confiance,si possible qui prends paypal (et si possible pas trop cher  ).Si vous pouviez me donner des retours sur les sites où vous avez acheté vos linker ce serait génial (notamment pour celui ci http://www.jvmonde.com/3ds-flashcard/660-sky3ds-pour-lire-des-jeux-3ds-sur-900-20.html ) <3

Merci d'avance


----------



## wendeng (Jan 19, 2015)

No resellers take paypal man oyu have to use credit card


----------



## MrZurkon (Jan 19, 2015)

So,somebody has a good reseller for me?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2015)

I suggest checking out official resellers at http://www.sky3ds.com/reseller.html or going for our long-term sponsor, http:// www.nds-card.com.


----------



## fujisama (Jan 19, 2015)

I got my gateway from http://www.gateway-3ds.eu/index.php One of the reseller from gateway.
They accept only credit card and bank transfer. I did it with bank transfer and there was no problem.
I picked this website because they are sending gateway cards from poland and not from china (like so many other websites from europe with very very bad grammar in their supposed native language). So it arrived pretty fast ^^ AFAIK their hq is in france. But I dunno if they are sending all their products from poland or maybe from china too.

I know its about the Sky3DS. Well, they are selling it too and I would buy it from them if I want one... Just because i know they are reliable and fast.


----------



## satel (Jan 19, 2015)

MrZurkon said:


> So,somebody has a good reseller for me?


 

www.yeahgeek.com  i highly recommend this reseller.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 19, 2015)

satel said:


> www.yeahgeek.com  i highly recommend this reseller.


Me too!


----------



## Gaëlle (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, i buy a sky3ds on jvmonde with my credit card, it's cheap now, i think the payment by credit card is secured cause i have bought another card. no paypal for a flashcard now.


----------



## showerhead88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Try ebay. There's one on sale right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171656952970?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

showerhead88 said:


> Try ebay. There's one on sale right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171656952970?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 
removed


----------



## showerhead88 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> removed


 
it's not removed, still there


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

showerhead88 said:


> it's not removed, still there


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Error?item=171656952970&errid=17


----------



## showerhead88 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Error?item=171656952970&errid=17


 
I guess you can only buy it in some countries


----------

